# Solar pathlight Problem...help!



## jbechto (Aug 26, 2002)

Two of my Siemans solar path lights are exhibiting a peculiar problem.

When I turn them on, they stay on very briefly (1-10 seconds) then blink off. The battery voltage is fine (2.6 volts for the 2 NiCds) and does not drop much with the light on, so I think the batteries are fine. After they turn off, they will not turn back on immediately by themselves or manually, but if I let them sit a few minutes in the off position, I can sometimes get another few seconds of light when I turn them back on. Sometimes they just won't go back on. 

Anyone had this experience or know what could be wrong?

These darn things were expensive and I'd like to get them going again!

I will post a photo of the circuit board later tonight.

Thank you!

John


----------



## jbechto (Aug 26, 2002)

OK here it is. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

The RED & BLACK wires go to the solar cell, the BROWN & YELLOW, to the light sensor, the ORANGE& WHITE to the manual off switch, and the WHITE & BLUE up to the bulb.







Thanks for looking!

John


----------



## Saaby (Aug 26, 2002)

> Thanks for looking!


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">What is this, an eBay auction





You know, the counters at the bottom of the page...


----------



## Brocken (Aug 26, 2002)

try covering the photo cell up, I had a problem with some cheap lights like this that wouldn't turn on even with it was dark outside because there was enough light around to keep the photo cell from activating them. Maybe they turn on and then turn each other off with their light. I just glued a small piece of dark plastic sheet over the photo cell and also lowered it down inside of the housing some more.

dave


----------



## Saaby (Aug 27, 2002)

I've got a X10 motion sensor in my room, they can operate in several different "modes" if you will. One involves light/dark...there's a photocell in the motion sensor to control this. A popular "mod" if you will is covering this up, shrinkwrap tubing is a popular way of doing it.


----------



## axolotls (Aug 27, 2002)

The newer X-10 Motion sensors... You don't need to cover up the photocell. They have an additional option for always detect or dusk/dawn


----------



## Saaby (Aug 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by axolotls:
> *The newer X-10 Motion sensors... You don't need to cover up the photocell. They have an additional option for always detect or dusk/dawn*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Or so they'd have you think...I don't remember the exact reasons but some people still feel compelled to cover the photocell even on the new ones.


----------



## jbechto (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks for the replies and ideas. 

Nope, the photo cell isn't it. I tried covering them up (completely!) and there is no change. I did notice that replacing the bulb with a kernel bulb from a Mini-Mag(tm) (brighter, more draw) makes them go out even more quickly. Something strange is going on on that little PC board!

I'll keep on checking.


----------



## snakebite (Sep 1, 2002)

how old?
how much does the voltage drop when on?
how much current does the panel supply to the batts in full sun?
if well designed they will shut off at a voltage that ensures that the nicd's will not be overdischarged.that may be what is happening due to not charging or worn out batts.


----------



## star882 (Sep 17, 2002)

Try to trace out the schematic.


----------

